
Django 1.3.1 Security releases issued - icey
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2011/sep/09/security-releases-issued/
======
maaku
To see if you're vulnerable to these attacks and others, use the django-secure
package:

<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-secure>

------
jeromeparadis
Awesome work! Glad they added Paul to the core Django development team.

------
gitarr
"The first three security issues above were all reported to us by Paul
McMillan, who -- due to his prolific work on identifying and helping to
mitigate security issues in Django -- has now been added to the Django core
development team. The patches for the above issues were also developed
primarily by Paul."

This is one reason why Django is awesome.

